# glucose testing



## kristinbailey (Nov 11, 2008)

When a patient comes in for her glucose testing while pregnant what CPT code doe you use? 36410 and 36415. This particular patient failed the first test and have to stay at the office for 3 hours and repeat the blood draws 3 more times. How do you bill for this. I am fairly new at OB coding so any help is appreciated.
Thank you
kmae


----------



## dtalkington (Nov 11, 2008)

You would charge for the draw fee - 36415 and 82952 - 3-5 GTT.  If you have to redraw - you would only still charge 1 draw fee.  Hope this helps.
Dawn


----------

